# Western digital my book studio edition



## gordon22 (9 Décembre 2007)

bonjour 
je voudrais acheté un disque dur externe pour mon mac book pro donc en firewire 800
alors je pense au western digital my book studio edition, qu 'en pensez vous?

merci d'avance et bon dimanche


----------



## Zyrol (9 Décembre 2007)

gordon22 a dit:


> bonjour
> je voudrais acheté un disque dur externe pour mon mac book pro donc en firewire 800
> alors je pense au western digital my book studio edition, qu 'en pensez vous?
> 
> merci d'avance et bon dimanche



je ne te conseillerai pas un disque dur particulier, mais par expérience personnelle, les Western Digital, j'évite...

Il faut savoir que WD a été racheté par Seagate. Seagate se sert de WD désormais pour écouler des DD à des prix très agressif, mais de qualité moindre...


----------



## gordon22 (11 Décembre 2007)

mais ce que tu dis est verifié?
car bon la il y a une garantie 5ans c'est pas négligeable!!
parceque moi ce qui m'attire c'est la quadruple interface et aussi le prix bas bon je ne veux pas sacrifier la qualité je veux pouvoir compter sur la fiabilité et la securité pour mes fichiers!

alors tu crois que prends un gros risque en prenant ce dd?


----------



## Zyrol (11 Décembre 2007)

gordon22 a dit:


> mais ce que tu dis est verifié?
> car bon la il y a une garantie 5ans c'est pas négligeable!!
> parceque moi ce qui m'attire c'est la quadruple interface et aussi le prix bas bon je ne veux pas sacrifier la qualité je veux pouvoir compter sur la fiabilité et la securité pour mes fichiers!
> 
> alors tu crois que prends un gros risque en prenant ce dd?



la garantie de 5 ans, je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité moi, si ton disque dur est foutu, super oui tu en as un nouveau, mais tes données sont foutues...

Tu trouveras des personnes qui n'ont jamais eu un seul problème avec un WD, mais personnellement, je n'ai eu des problèmes qu'avec des WD...

C'est donc un avis personnel. 

A toi de juger...


----------



## gordon22 (14 Décembre 2007)

le commantaire qu il y a sur amazon est il verifié?

http://www.amazon.fr/Western-Digital-Studio-WDH1Q5000E-Externe/dp/B000W9KI42/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_3


----------



## gordon22 (16 Décembre 2007)

personne parceque je vais commander!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (19 Décembre 2007)

Euh moi je peux pas trop t'aider mais je l'avais aussi remarqué car je voudrais un hdd externe dans ce genre.
Alors j'ai vu bcp de commentaire la plupart du tps positifs (sauf certain sur un peu de bruit ms bon...). Ms jamais des commentaires comme celui que tu as mis en lien...
Si tu l'as commandé pourras tu me dire ce que tu en penses ?! Et sinon y a t il d'autre personne qui ont utilisé ce hdd ?

Tu as quoi comme mac toi ?

Merci bien.

Tom.


----------



## gordon22 (22 Décembre 2007)

merci beaucoup moi aussi c'est ce que j'avais remarqué mais bon je n'etais pas sur ! le bruit ca c'est relatif!!!
moi j'ais un macbook pro 2,4 ghz 15,4 pouces une superbe machine qui deborde de puissance!!!!!

sinon des que je 'lais je te le dis parceque bon c pour noel donc va falloir attendre que santa claus descende de la cheminée!!!
mais t'inquiete mr amazon la deja amené lol mais il est caché!!!!


----------



## JordiX (3 Janvier 2008)

gordon22 a dit:


> merci beaucoup moi aussi c'est ce que j'avais remarqué mais bon je n'etais pas sur ! le bruit ca c'est relatif!!!
> moi j'ais un macbook pro 2,4 ghz 15,4 pouces une superbe machine qui deborde de puissance!!!!!
> 
> sinon des que je 'lais je te le dis parceque bon c pour noel donc va falloir attendre que santa claus descende de la cheminée!!!
> mais t'inquiete mr amazon la deja amené lol mais il est caché!!!!



Bonjour,

Des nouvelles par rapport au fonctionnement du my book studio ?
Je suis tenté mais les commentaires sur amazon ne sont pas rassurants:

http://www.amazon.com/review/produc..._pr_hist_2?_encoding=UTF8&filterBy=addTwoStar

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

tous les tests de DD montrent que les WD sont polyvalents en termes de perf et bruit compares a la concurrence

je pensais m'en prendre un 500 Go a mettre dans un boitier aluice achete sur macway


zyrol, ton commentaire me fait douter, car WD a toujours ete fiable
leur rachat par seagate ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'ils vendent des produits moins bons du jour au lendemain...


----------



## Nico206 (3 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Il faut savoir que WD a été racheté par Seagate. Seagate se sert de WD désormais pour écouler des DD à des prix très agressif, mais de qualité moindre...



Tu fais erreur, c'est Maxtor qui a été racheté par Seagate et qui reflète dorénavant l'entrée de gamme de la marque


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

je me disais aussi...

WD a toujours donne l'image de disques de bonne facture


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2008)

Nico206 a dit:


> Tu fais erreur, c'est Maxtor qui a été racheté par Seagate et qui reflète dorénavant l'entrée de gamme de la marque



oups, tout à fait excusez moi... :rose:


----------



## JordiX (8 Janvier 2008)

Et quid du fonctionnement sous mac? plantage à la sortie de veille ou pas?

Merci


----------



## youyou54 (8 Janvier 2008)

Je l'ai depuis quelques temps et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes, mais je ne l'utilise que classiquement (il n'est pas toujours branché sur l'ordinateur).
Je testerai ce soir (tard) en me placant dans les conditions des posteurs mécontents.
Je vous tiendrai au courant bien sûr.


----------



## youyou54 (8 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah comme promis ... je viens de tester ceci plusieurs fois en Firewire (et en surveillant le moniteur d'activité) et *apparemment je ne rencontre pas de problèmes  du tout*.
Je précise que je suis sous Léopard version 10.5.1 avec le tout dernier Macbook Santa Rosa 2,2 Ghz.

Par contre vous m'inquiétez un peu avec vos histoires ...
Quelqu'un d'autre pourrait tester aussi ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Janvier 2008)

J'ai acheté il y a quelques temps un Western Digital - My Book - Studio Edition. Je te confirme les problèmes en sortie de veille sous leopard en FW, et les blocages intempestifs, qui n'existe pas sur les autre modèle de la marque (j'ai plusieurs My Brook Pro II => aucun pb, en dehors du bruit en FW).
Il ne me sert plus que de disque d'archivage (mis de côté). A éviter ++++, donc.


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai acheté il y a quelques temps un Western Digital - My Book - Studio Edition. Je te confirme les problèmes en sortie de veille sous leopard en FW, et les blocages intempestifs, qui n'existe pas sur les autre modèle de la marque (j'ai plusieurs My Brook Pro II => aucun pb, en dehors du bruit en FW).
> Il ne me sert plus que de disque d'archivage (mis de côté). A éviter ++++, donc.



C'est bizarre moi j'ai rien remarqué.
Qu'appelles tu la mise en veille du DD ? C'est quand au bout d'un certain temps ou quand l'ordi lui même se met en veille, le DD se met à clignoter périodiquement (au lieu de la lampe qui va de haut en bas) ?
Et les blocages intempestifs tu les rencontres quand ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> C'est bizarre moi j'ai rien remarqué.
> Qu'appelles tu la mise en veille du DD ? C'est quand au bout d'un certain temps ou quand l'ordi lui même se met en veille, le DD se met à clignoter périodiquement (au lieu de la lampe qui va de haut en bas) ?


Non, c'est quand le DD se met en veille, en repos, quoi, après une période d'inutilisation prolongée.



youyou54 a dit:


> Et les blocages intempestifs tu les rencontres quand ?


Lors de la sollicitation du disque dur après une mise en veille du DD, lors d'une copie prolongée...


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, c'est quand le DD se met en veille, en repos, quoi, après une période d'inutilisation prolongée.


Et par période prolongée tu entends plutôt 10min - 1h ou 10h ?
Car moi je croyais que le mode veille c'était quand il clignotait. Moi par exemple quand le mac se met en veille ou simplement quand je ne l'utilise pas pendant 5-10 min: le DD se "met en veille" aussi et clignote de facon lente. La veille du DD est ellle autre chose intervenant au bout de plus de temps ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Et par période prolongée tu entends plutôt 10min - 1h ou 10h ?
> Car moi je croyais que le mode veille c'était quand il clignotait. Moi par exemple quand le mac se met en veille ou simplement quand je ne l'utilise pas pendant 5-10 min: le DD se "met en veille" aussi et clignote de facon lente. La veille du DD est ellle autre chose intervenant au bout de plus de temps ?



Je sais plus. ce dont je me souviens, c'est que c'était assez aléatoire. Le disque se "bloquait" en milieu de transfert de fichiers (en général un peu prolongés) ou refusait de répondre et bloquait le finder. Une extinction/rallumage sauvage résolvait le problème, mais bon...
Ceci dit, il faudra que je le reteste en eSATA.
Enfin, pour résumer, je n'en rachèterai pas, et j'en resterai soit aux Pro II, soit, surtout, aux Ioméga dont je suis très satisfait (ils sont quand même beaucoup moins bruyants).


----------



## bmxeur91 (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai acheté ce disque dur, j'ai fais des gros transferts de dossiers de 5 à 20go, et aucun soucis pour l'instant, je testerais aussi selon les conditions ce soir ! (macbook noir 2.16 hz)

Cependant j'ai plusieurs questions :​ 
Vous avez parlé de quadruple interface... c'est quoi lol ??

Aussi, je voudrais l'utiliser sur mac donc, ET sur pc !! et quand je l'ai branché sur mon pc, rien, aucune reconnaissance, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait donc le formater dans un autre format (chose que je ne savais pas) pour l'utliser sur pc... donc l'utilisation mac ET pc n'est pas possible ?? c'est soit l'un soit l'autre ? (petite précision, je l'utilise en firewire 400 sur macbook, et usb sur pc !)

merci d'avance​


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

bmxeur91 a dit:


> J'ai acheté ce disque dur, j'ai fais des gros transferts de dossiers de 5 à 20go, et aucun soucis pour l'instant, je testerais aussi selon les conditions ce soir ! (macbook noir 2.16 hz)​


Moi aussi je n'ai rencontré aucun soucis.
Et ce que dit Bigdidou m'inquiète un peu pour le futur.



bmxeur91 a dit:


> Cependant j'ai plusieurs questions:
> Vous avez parlé de quadruple interface... c'est quoi lol ??


​ Il existe divers modes de transferts de données. Sur ce DD tu disposes 4 interfaces (Firewire 400, Firewire 800, External Sata et le classique Usb2). Certains sont plus rapide et plus fiables que d'autres (voir Google).



bmxeur91 a dit:


> Aussi, je voudrais l'utiliser sur mac donc, ET sur pc !! et quand je l'ai branché sur mon pc, rien, aucune reconnaissance, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait donc le formater dans un autre format (chose que je ne savais pas) pour l'utliser sur pc... donc l'utilisation mac ET pc n'est pas possible ?? c'est soit l'un soit l'autre ? (petite précision, je l'utilise en firewire 400 sur macbook, et usb sur pc !)
> merci d'avance


 Si tu peux l'utiliser sur les deux à la fois. Il suffit par exemple d'utiliser une partition FAT 32 qui sera reconnues par les 2 OS. Sinon tu peux aussi faire plusieurs partitions par exemple une en HFS+ et une en FAT32.


----------



## Aenelia (10 Janvier 2008)

Pas très rassurants certains de vos commentaires !
Perso, moi j'ai commandé celui-ci pour mon petit MacBook tout mignon :
http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00066938.html
Western Digital My Book Essential Edition 2.0 - 750 Go (USB 2.0)

Le livreur est en "Out for delivery" donc il ne va pas tarder à arriver chez son nouveau papa  (le DD pas le livreur ). je vous dis si je rencontre également ces problèmes de freeze sur la nouvelle gamme Essential (vu que vous vous avez la Studio).

Euh sinon, vous avez partioné votre DD ? Vous me conseillez quel logiciel sur mac pour faire ça ?

Sinon concernant la fiabilité des WD, c'est vraiment pour moi la marque de référence en DD, en interne en tout cas, j'en ai deux dans mon PC et ils tournent au pwal. 
Maintenant, j'ai lu que sur hardware.fr, en externe c'était pas trop ça mais vu que c'est la nouvelle gamme, je me suis dit qu'ils ont corrigé les problèmes, espérons le.


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Aenelia a dit:


> Euh sinon, vous avez partioné votre DD ? Vous me conseillez quel logiciel sur mac pour faire ça ?


Si tu as léopard tu peux utiliser l'utilitaire de disque inclus.


----------



## Aenelia (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai en effet Leopard, bon je me débrouillerais quand il sera arrivé. je guette le livreur là, il deux colis à me livrer  

Merci


----------



## Aenelia (10 Janvier 2008)

Y'a des trucs utile sur le DD pour mon mac ? (j'ai vu que dans le dossier PC y'avait des trucs mais osef).

J'aimerai tout effacer dessus via l'utilitaire de disque et le formater en MAC OS étendu (journalisé).

C'est une bonne idée ou pas ?

Je précise que je ne compte pas utiliser ni bootcamp, ni time machine. 

N'empeche DD de 750GB et 700Gb de libre mdr quoi.

Sinon c'est utile de faire des partitions différentes ou c'est mieux d'en avoir une seule grande ?


----------



## bmxeur91 (10 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Si tu peux l'utiliser sur les deux à la fois. Il suffit par exemple d'utiliser une partition FAT 32 qui sera reconnues par les 2 OS. Sinon tu peux aussi faire plusieurs partitions par exemple une en HFS+ et une en FAT32.


J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais mon probleme n'est pas résolu (enfin je pense pas...) ca veut dire que par exemple, les fichiers (images, mp3...) qui seront sur ma partition FAT32 (pc) je pourrais pas les voir sur la deuxieme partition mac... ?

merci de tes reponses en tout cas !​


----------



## youyou54 (10 Janvier 2008)

Aenelia a dit:


> Y'a des trucs utile sur le DD pour mon mac ? (j'ai vu que dans le dossier PC y'avait des trucs mais osef).
> J'aimerai tout effacer dessus via l'utilitaire de disque et le formater en MAC OS étendu (journalisé).
> C'est une bonne idée ou pas ?
> Je précise que je ne compte pas utiliser ni bootcamp, ni time machine.
> ...


Moi typiquement dès que je reçois un Disque Dur, je le formatte direct et j'enlève les logiciels de sauvegarde intégrés qui "pourrissent" la vie.
Et sinon je te conseillerai de créer au minimum une partition FAT 32 qui puisse être lue par tout OS et sans mot de passe.



bmxeur91 a dit:


> J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais mon probleme n'est pas résolu (enfin je pense pas...) ca veut dire que par exemple, les fichiers (images, mp3...) qui seront sur ma partition FAT32 (pc) je pourrais pas les voir sur la deuxieme partition mac... ?
> merci de tes reponses en tout cas !​


FAT 32 peux etre lu à la fois par Mac OSX, par Windows et par Linux.
Donc pas de soucis (sauf si tu as des fichiers supérieurs à 4Go en taille).
Pour moi ce format est le meilleur pour sauvegarder des données sauf si vos données sont ultra confidentielles (FAT32 ne supporte pas les permissions à la manière de NTFS ou de HFS+) ou que vous faites de la vidéo et que vos fichiers font parfois plus de 4Go.


----------



## Aenelia (11 Janvier 2008)

Bon finalement, j'ai fait une partition de 600GB en MAC OS étendu (journalisé) et une autre de 100 en FAT32.

Et je n'ai encore rencontré aucun des problèmes cités. Ce DD est parfait, totalement silencieux, super design (parce que honnêtement, j'ai pas encore vu plus beau sur le marché atm), ce qui est super important pour avoir le droit de se tenir debout à côté d'un produit Apple


----------



## bmxeur91 (7 Février 2008)

Hello !

Je suis désolé de faire un petit détérage, mais j'ai entendu parler de logiciels à installer sur le pc (xp) et qui lisent les partitions ntfs ! (faisant de la vidéo, j'ai un fichier de 8go sur mon mac qu'il faut impérativement que je transfere sur mon pc, comment puis-je faire ??!)

Des logiciels donc à conseiller ??

merci d'avance !​


----------



## youyou54 (8 Février 2008)

bmxeur91 a dit:


> Hello !
> Je suis désolé de faire un petit détérage, mais j'ai entendu parler de logiciels à installer sur le pc (xp) et qui lisent les partitions ntfs ! (faisant de la vidéo, j'ai un fichier de 8go sur mon mac qu'il faut impérativement que je transfere sur mon pc, comment puis-je faire ??!)
> Des logiciels donc à conseiller ??
> merci d'avance !​



Heu ... je ne comprends pas très bien ...
Ntfs est un format de fichiers. Ntfs est le système de fichiers de microsoft.
Typiquement soit ton PC a ses disques durs formatés en Fat32 soit en Ntfs.
Si ils sont en Ntfs tu n'as rien à faire et si ils sont en Fat32 partitionne un bout d'un de tes disques durs en Ntfs.
Mais surtout fais une sauvegarde de tes données avant, les partitionneurs dynamiques ont parfois quelques bugs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

bmxeur91 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Je suis désolé de faire un petit détérage, mais j'ai entendu parler de logiciels à installer sur le pc (xp) et qui lisent les partitions ntfs ! (faisant de la vidéo, j'ai un fichier de 8go sur mon mac qu'il faut impérativement que je transfere sur mon pc, comment puis-je faire ??!)
> 
> ...





youyou54 a dit:


> Heu ... je ne comprends pas très bien ...
> Ntfs est un format de fichiers. Ntfs est le système de fichiers de microsoft.
> Typiquement soit ton PC a ses disques durs formatés en Fat32 soit en Ntfs.
> Si ils sont en Ntfs tu n'as rien à faire et si ils sont en Fat32 partitionne un bout d'un de tes disques durs en Ntfs.
> Mais surtout fais une sauvegarde de tes données avant, les partitionneurs dynamiques ont parfois quelques bugs.



A mon humble avis, il a voulu dire "Un logiciels à installer sur le pc (xp) et qui lisent les partitions HFS+ !"

C'est MacDisk

Sinon, le logiciel à installer sur PC pour lire les partitions NTFS, c'est  ... Windows (NT, 2000, XP ou Vista) :rateau:


----------



## bmxeur91 (8 Février 2008)

Oui merci c'est bien de MacDisk que je parlais   !!
Le probleme est juste que mon pc ne reconnais pas mon MyBook Studio (qui est hfs+, dsl je confond lol !), il n'y a aucun bruit quand je le branche en usb ! J'en ai absolument besoin, et je peux pas être limité par la barriere des 4go, donc un prgramme comme cà serait tip top (encore faudrait il qu'il marche reellement, je vais voir ca !)


Sinon autre question, si je veux faire une partition de mon Mybook, sur mon mac, dans utilitaire de disque/partitionner, il n'y a pas clairement ecrit FAT32 ! que dois-je prendre pour mettre une parti dans ce format ?

merci à tous ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2008)

bmxeur91 a dit:


> Oui merci c'est bien de MacDisk que je parlais   !!
> Le probleme est juste que mon pc ne reconnais pas mon MyBook Studio (qui est hfs+, dsl je confond lol !), il n'y a aucun bruit quand je le branche en usb ! J'en ai absolument besoin, et je peux pas être limité par la barriere des 4go, donc un prgramme comme cà serait tip top (encore faudrait il qu'il marche reellement, je vais voir ca !)
> 
> 
> ...



Pour avoir un disque mixte "HFS/FAT", il faut choisir dans l'onglet partitionner -> Options -> l'option Enregistrement de démarrage principal, de mémoire, ensuite, pour chaque partition, tu as la possibilité de choisir entre le format Mac, FAT ou UNIX.

Pour le FAT32, il n'est pas indiqué parce que c'est Mac OS qui le choisit, en fonction de la taille du disque : Lorsque tu sélectionne "MS-DOS", Mac OS applique le format FAT convenant à la taille du disque (FAT12 pour une disquette, FAT16 jusqu'à 500 ou 520 Mo, et FAT32 au dessus).


----------



## ecce homo (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir à quelle vitesse de rotation tourne le disque du MY BOOK STUDIO EDITION 5OOG. Merci,


----------



## sclicer (25 Février 2008)

> Format3,5" Interface*e-SATA, USB 2.0, FireWire 400 et FireWire 800* Capacité*500 Go* Vitesse de rotation7200 trs/min Mémoire cache*16 Mo*


En 3s sur matériel.net  

Sinon pour moi:rose: Je compte me faire offrir:love: un disque dur externe quej e relierais à mon Imac. Celui-ci ne disposant "que" de 320go de DD ( J'ai pris par gourmandise 2-3babiole au lieu d'un DD 500go :rose: )
Bref j'ai une utilisation basique pour un étudiant/particulier, cependant je prends pas mal de photos 5-20Mo mini, je fais quelques montages photos/vidéos et je compte investir dans quelque temps dans un caméscope HD... Bref je voudrais savoir si ce DD :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_externes/33139-MyBook_Studio_Edition_1_To.html
Pouvait subvenir à mes besoins : Transfert de toute ma bibliothèque photos (raw+jpeg),Vidéo ( rush HD,montages,copies de mes Dvd) 
Je compte le relié en FW800 et le laisser connecté en permanence. Est-ce possible ? Est-il performant et ne fait-il pas trop de bruit (pas plus que l'imac)
Si dans ce même ordre de pix vous avez d'autre modèle à me proposer 
Pour cette utilisation je cherche un grand espace de stockage, est-ce que 1To tout rond est sécurisant ou mieux vaut utiliser un autre DD de sauvegarde tout court ?
Ou utiliser ce DDe avec sa fonction miroir : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_externes/31904-MyBook_Pro_Edition_II_1_To.html ?


Merci

Edit: j'oublais j'aimerais savoir quelles sont les partitions/modifications/formatage à faire pour un max de performance ?
Puis-je relier le DD à ma freebox pour y récupérer les documentaires enregistrés dessus ? Si oui quelle manip faire ?

Merci d'avance

Edit2: Je viens de lire ça dans un thread du forum
Zyrol à propos du mybook 500go : 





> Pour t'assurer d'une compatibilité totale, il faut formater ton DD en FAT32 (MS-DOS dans l'utilitaire de disque)
> La seule limitation (en dehors des perfs), *c'est que la taille d'un fichiers ne peut pas excéder 4 Go*. Donc si ce n'est pas ton cas, c'est la meilleure chose à faire.
> 
> Sinon d'autre solutions existent, mais commence par celle là.


Or la pluspart de mes fichiers exèderont 5go jusqu'à 32 voir 50 go 
J'espère qu'il existe autre chose ^^

Edit 3: je compte faire de ce Dd un server réseau pour la famille en partie, pour ça il faut que l'imac reste alummé à certains moment 24/24 , ça n'abîme pas trop ?


----------



## youyou54 (25 Février 2008)

La fonction RAID te permet d'avoir en permanence tes données identiques sur les 2 disques.
Alors certes c'est plus sécurisant car tes données seront sur deux stockages physiques différents.

Après tout dépend l'importance de tes données et ta paranoia sur la perte de données.
Mais selon moi tu n'as pas besoin de la fonction RAID et si tu tiens à avoir deux support physiques, tu économiserais quelques billets en prenant deux disques durs de 5OO Go.

Et sinon ... vu que tu risques de te ruiner je ne peux que te conseiller de ne choisir que des disques uniquement en Usb2 car ils sont bien moins chers.

Enfin, pour une utilisation réseau, il existe des disques durs réseau à interface ethernet que tu peux connecter directement sur ta ----box.  Il s'agit en fait de mini-ordinateurs autonomes, avec leur processeur, leur mémoire, et leur système d'exploitation (Linux la plupart du temps).
Exemple: Disques Durs NAS  (ce n'est pas une suggestion de magasin c'est le premier que j'ai obtenu avec Google)

Pour ton probleme de fichiers trop imposants, tu devras impérativement formatter ton disque en format Ntfs ou HFS+ (et les formats des autres barbus ) et donc privilégier un certain OS.


----------



## sclicer (26 Février 2008)

Merci de ta réponse.
Je vais donc me tourner vers un DDe "normal" de 1To, le mybook studio me convient  Car je viens de réfléchir que les DDe avec raid, si le support à un problème, alors il y a plus de chance que les deux disques soit toucher,donc c'est pas à mon avantage...
Si j'ai besoin de sauvegarde important, je trouverais bien un autre moyen:rose: Peut-être un petit DD de 320-500go plus tard 
Après concernant l'interface, ok en usb2 le prix estvraiment plus bas, mais bon vus le nombre de transfert je préfère privilégier le FW800 Sinon je serais resté sur l'emac:rose: 

Après pour le disque dur réseau je vais y réfléchir, ça me parait assez chez 

Merci de ta réponse

Au passage le mybook studio est-il bruyant ? Et son alimentation est-elle très volumineuse ?


----------



## youyou54 (26 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> Je vais donc me tourner vers un DDe "normal" de 1To, le mybook studio me convient  Car je viens de réfléchir que les DDe avec raid, si le support à un problème, alors il y a plus de chance que les deux disques soit toucher,donc c'est pas à mon avantage...


Non si tu veux avoir moins de chance que tes données soient touchées il te faut deux supports de stockage physique différents.
Un support Raid de 1 To signifie que tu auras deux disques de 500 Go dans la même boîte et la fonction RAID (que tu peux activer ou non) te permettra d'avoir toujours le même contenu sur les deux disques.
Donc c'est quand même mieux que 500 Go tout seul (et mieux que 1To en un seul disque si tu n'utilises pas la fonction raid).
Bon je sais pas si mes propos sont très clair donc je vais résumer par des petits schémas:
*
Pour une capacité de 500 Go:*
[1 disque 500 Go] < [1 disque 1To Raid=2 disques 500 Go] < [2 disques 500 Go]
*
Pour une capacité de 1 To:*
[1 disque 1To] < [1 disque 1To Raid=2 disques 500 Go (mais Raid non activé)] < [2 disques 500 Go] ...
... < [1 disque 2To Raid=2 disques 1 To] < [2 disques 1 To]

Le symbole "<" signifie "est moins sûr que".
Tu remarqueras per exemple que [1 disque 1To Raid=2 disques 500 Go] < [2 disques 500 Go], en effet il vaut mieux avoir deux disques dans des boitiers différents.



sclicer a dit:


> Au passage le mybook studio est-il bruyant ? Et son alimentation est-elle très volumineuse ?


Moi je le trouve tout petit (le 500Go) et absolument pas bruyant mais peut être que tu devrais relir le topic depuis le début car Bigdidou semblait s'en plaindre (problèmes que je n'ai pas rencontré quant à moi).


----------



## sclicer (26 Février 2008)

Merci pour ton explication, c'est très clair maintenant pour moi.
Je vais donc me tourner pour 2 Disque externe, un brancher un FW800 pour le stockage et l'autre en FW400 ou usb2 ? pour la sauvegarde (au passage mieux vaut privilégier time machine ou faire à la main ?)
Maintenant reste le choix de la capacité, sachant que je vais stocker mes dvd et rush HD, je devrais au minimum avoir plusiseurs fichier entre 5 et 50go 
Alors je pense prendre 1To pour le sotckage (enfin me le faire offrir :rose: )puis une fois la rentré d'argent faite prendre un autre de 500 go ou 1To pour faire mes sauvegardes systèmes soit partielle (photos,mail,films familles etc) ou complète (copier le DD de stockage.)


----------



## youyou54 (27 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> au passage mieux vaut privilégier time machine ou faire à la main ?



Personnellement je n'ai jamais été adepte des logiciels de backup. Je préfères faire de temps en temps des sauvegardes manuelles de mes documents.
Mais bon à chacun ses préférences ou habitudes ... j'ai des amis qui utilisent des logiciels de sauvegarde et en sont très content.
En fait, ce choix est aussi basé sur l'utilisation que tu fais de ton ordi et de tes données.
Par exemple si tu utilises TimeMachine et que tu modifie un fichier de 50 Go (même pour une minuscule modification) entre deux backups tu te retrouveras avec deux fichiers de 50Go sur ton disque de sauvegarde ... soient au total 3 versions de 50 Go puisque une est sur ton ordi.



sclicer a dit:


> Maintenant reste le choix de la capacité, sachant que je vais stocker mes dvd et rush HD, je devrais au minimum avoir plusieurs fichier entre 5 et 50go
> Alors je pense prendre 1To pour le stockage (enfin me le faire offrir :rose: )puis une fois la rentré d'argent faite prendre un autre de 500 go ou 1To pour faire mes sauvegardes systèmes soit partielle (photos,mail,films familles etc) ou complète (copier le DD de stockage.)


Juste un dernier petit conseil ... fait attention à ne pas surestimer tes besoins et ne pas trop prévoir pour le futur car il sera toujours temps de racheter un autre disque plus tard (et qui sera du coup moins cher ).
Peut-être aussi songes que une fois tes films finis, l'idéal serait sûrement de les graver sur DVD, DVD double couche ou encore blue-ray pour les plus gros fichiers.


----------



## sclicer (27 Février 2008)

Oui c'est sûr que je peux les graver sur un support physique.
Mais pour l'instant aucun graveur externe bluray et le prix des galettes  
A mon avis pour le stockage je ne surestime pas mes besoins (mon ancien PC : DD :80+320+120+160 go remplis à 90%)Par contre c'est plûtôt pour la sauvegarde j'hésite soit à dupliquer le DD de stockage ou en prendre un plus petit pour sauvegarder juste l'essentiel mes cours/photos/mails...
En fait j'ai eu plusieurs fois sur PC la mauvaise expérience que mes DD me lâche suite aux virus etc.. mais aussi aux coupures de courant  

De plus  pour un DDe tu me conseils de le booter après l'imac ? Et de le laisser toujours ouvert avec l'imac ou de le booter quand j'ai besoin ?


----------



## youyou54 (27 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> De plus  pour un DDe tu me conseils de le booter après l'imac ? Et de le laisser toujours ouvert avec l'imac ou de le booter quand j'ai besoin ?



Sauf si tu comptes utiliser TimeMachine, moi je te conseille de ne l'allumer que lorsque tu as besoin de faire tes sauvegardes.


----------



## tino_ale (18 Mai 2008)

Hello,

Je viens de me prendre ce My Book Studio 500Go et j'aurais une question :

comment on fait pour éteindre le disque complètement?

Si je met le volume à la corbeille, le disque s'arrête et la diode clignote toutes les 6 secondes. Si je ne me trompe pas c'est le mode économie d'énergie. Si j'appuie sur le bouton M/A à ce moment, le disque ne redémarre pas mais la diode passe au fixe. Moi je veux éteindre le disque totallement, et avoir une diode éteinte totallement également. Comment faire?

Merci!


----------



## tino_ale (18 Mai 2008)

J'ai installé le driver WD et il semble que ça règle le soucis.

Maintenant si j'appuie sur le bouton M/A après avoir éjecté le disque, la diode passe au fixe une dizaine de secondes avant de s'éteindre définitivement.

Ou bien je peux appuyer sur le boutonM/A directement disque non éjecté, il s'éjecte tout seul puis s'éteint. J'ai l'impression que l'éjection se fait proprement car le disque gratte un peu avant de s'éteindre, pas comme si on l'avait débranché brutalement.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (19 Mai 2008)

tino_ale a dit:


> J'ai installé le driver WD et il semble que ça règle le soucis.
> 
> Maintenant si j'appuie sur le bouton M/A après avoir éjecté le disque, la diode passe au fixe une dizaine de secondes avant de s'éteindre définitivement.
> 
> Ou bien je peux appuyer sur le boutonM/A directement disque non éjecté, il s'éjecte tout seul puis s'éteint. J'ai l'impression que l'éjection se fait proprement car le disque gratte un peu avant de s'éteindre, pas comme si on l'avait débranché brutalement.



un nouveau firware est sortie il me semble non ? regle t il le probleme de la sortie de veille apres la suspension d'acitivitée? on parle bien du même disque ?


----------



## tino_ale (22 Mai 2008)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai un firmware différent, mais mon disque est tout récemment acheté. Jusqu'ici je n'ai rien remarqué concernant la mise en veille du mac...


----------



## ALouis (2 Juin 2008)

J'envisage de m'acheter le http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_externes/33145-MyBook_Studio_Edition_500_Go.htmlWestern Digital  MyBook Studio Edition 500 Go , est il auto alimente par le Firewire ou bien il faut tjrs une prise secteur pour l'utiliser?

Si tel est le cas existe t il des disques 3.5" auto alimente en FW?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

ALouis a dit:


> existe t il des disques 3.5" auto alimente en FW?



Non, il n'en existe pas, leur consommation est bien trop élevée pour le Fw !


----------



## gregor.samsa (2 Juin 2008)

Pour en revenir à la qualité générale des WD, et bien, le mien (un MyBook Home Edition de 500 Go) n'aura pas tenu plus d'une petite semaine avant de mourir. Évidemment, mon cas est trop spécifique pour être généralisé et j'ose espérer que j'aurai plus de chance avec son remplaçant.

En attendant, je suis en train de tester le SAV de WD, si ça vous intéresse d'avoir des retours d'expérience.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (24 Juin 2008)

gregor.samsa a dit:


> Pour en revenir à la qualité générale des WD, et bien, le mien (un MyBook Home Edition de 500 Go) n'aura pas tenu plus d'une petite semaine avant de mourir. Évidemment, mon cas est trop spécifique pour être généralisé et j'ose espérer que j'aurai plus de chance avec son remplaçant.
> 
> En attendant, je suis en train de tester le SAV de WD, si ça vous intéresse d'avoir des retours d'expérience.



Oui c'est toujours bon a savoir pour notre prochaine achat, merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

les WD My Book sont bruyants et chauffent pas mal

je te conseille plutot les boitiers de chez macway


----------



## AroundTheWorld (24 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> les WD My Book sont bruyants et chauffent pas mal
> 
> je te conseille plutot les boitiers de chez macway



Oui ce sont des bons boitiers mais je parlais du SAV


----------



## gregor.samsa (7 Juillet 2008)

Mon précédent DD externe était un Macway, et bien, il était particulièrement bruyant, à la fois quand il sortait d'une période d'inactivité et lors des accès disque. Et il n'aura tenu que 2 petites années... Et on ne peut pas dire qu'il a été maltraité.

Pour en revenir à mon disque WD parti au SAV, après plus d'un mois de patience, je leur ai finalement passé un petit coup de fil. J'ai cru comprendre qu'ils avaient du boulot ces temps-ci et qu'un délai de 1 mois n'avait rien de surprenant. Mais mon appel a débloqué le process : le nouveau DD vient de partir des Pays-Bas. 

A suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

l'aluice chez macway,

performant, silencieux, connectique complete

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/52...-s-combo-sata-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html


----------



## marcelpahud (8 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> l'aluice chez macway,
> 
> performant, silencieux, connectique complete
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/52...-s-combo-sata-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html



Tiens, en Suisse il s'appelle MacPower... 

http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/2389

Mais je trouve cher le boîtier... bon la version pour des disques IDE est légèrement moins chère... Enzo tu as un de ces boîtiers j'imagine ? Et ça ne chauffe pas trop ? (en alu j'imagine que non, mais autant être sûr  )

Outre ça, ces disque WD m'ont l'air bien moyens... et les derniers modèles, la fameuse jauge de capacité fonctionne ? C'est pas franchement indispensable, mais ça montrerait que WD s'est penché sur les problèmes avec Leopard (c'est tout de même des disques qu'ils vendent en particuliers pour les mac users...)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

non il ne chauffe pas
ne fait pas de bruit
et sa connectique est vraiment complete

c'est vraiment une bonne affaire

d'autant que macway fait souvent des promos sur le stockage, l'offre boitier + DD est avantageuse

j'ai deja achete 2 boitiers

un aluice 3.5" et un safedisk 2.5"

tous les 2 tres bien

de toute facon, les produits chez macway sont tres bons

j'avais ete decu par WD et ses mybook avant d'acheter chez macway


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> non il ne chauffe pas
> ne fait pas de bruit
> et sa connectique est vraiment complete
> 
> ...



Ils sont peut-être très bien mais il ne faut pas généraliser non plus. Mon Aluice a toujours fait un bruit de casseroles avant de me lâcher après tout juste 2 ans d'utilisation.

Comme quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

alors il devait etre defectueux

dans ce cas faut le changer de suite, pas attendre 2 ans et supporter ce bruit


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> alors il devait etre defectueux
> 
> dans ce cas faut le changer de suite, pas attendre 2 ans et supporter ce bruit



Je pense qu'il s'agissait du bruit "normal" du modèle de DD qu'ils ont fourré à l'intérieur. Un bon vieux Maxtor...


----------



## Pat1763 (22 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens de m'acheter le WD My Book Homed Edition 1 TO. 

J'ai des questions qui vont vous sembler stupides, mais je viens tout juste de switcher... 

Pour le format du disque, est-il préférable de passer en HFS+, de le laisser tel quel, de le faire en FAT 32 ? Je vais y stocker surtout des photos et des vidéos...

Je n'ai pas lu de réponse claire sur ce thread, mais est-ce qu'il faut le partitionner, ou bien peut-on laisser un seul volume de 1 TO ?

Il dispose de 3 interfaces : USB 2.0, Firewire 400 et eSATA. J'ai lu par ailleurs que le plus rapide des 3 était le USB 2.0, mais j'ai également lu que la connexion par FW était à privilégier sur un Mac (le mien est un Mac Mini 2 Ghz). Quelle solution privilégier ? Je pense à la vitesse de transfert, naturellement, mais aussi à la fiabilité du disque et des échanges de données (à lire les pages précédentes de ce thread, je suis un peu inquiet de mon choix maintenant...). 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2008)

Comme les disques WD possèdent un ensemble de logiciels et généralement pas de CD avec ce contenu gravé, avant tout formatage ou partitionnement, il serait opportun de les sauvegarder.

Sur Mac c'est HFS+ journalisé et Mac à processeur Intel, schéma de  partition GUID. Opérer depuis l'utilitaire de disque et définir 1 ou plusieurs partitions (selon ses besoins).

Le FAT 32 n'est utilisé que si on souhaite partager le disque avec des PC puisqu'ils ne lisent pas le HFS+.

Dans les faits, le FW 400 est plus rapide que l'USB2.


----------



## Pat1763 (24 Août 2008)

Merci de ta réponse ! 

En fait, ne voyant pas de réponse au moment où j'ai commencé à utiliser mon Mac, j'ai simplement relié le WD au Mac, et il a tout fait tout seul... y compris écrasé les fichiers que tu mentionnais. :rose:

J'essaie depuis lors de les télécharger depuis leur site, mais c'est un peu curieux : 

- j'ai bien téléchargé une Drive Manager pour Mac (fichier de 100 MO), ce qui m'a installé un installateur, mais qui ne semble pas vraiment installer grand'chose... Et il n'est pas sur le disque lui-même... 
- idem avec la suite logicielle pour MyBook Home Edition (fichier de 338 MO)...

J'en déduis que ces logiciels fonctionnent en "tâche de fond" si l'expression est la même pour Mac... J'espère que ce sera efficace en tout cas, car il est important pour moi que le DDE puisse s'allumer et s'éteindre avec le Mac, comme indiqué dans ses spécifications : l'ordinateur étant dans ma chambre, je trouve moyen que la LED qui se trouve sur la face avant du My Book clignote en pleine nuit... :rose:

Dernier point, lors de la réinstallation de la suite logicielle, j'ai eu droit à un message comme quoi le DDE était par défaut formaté pour une utilisation Windows, et m'a proposé de reformater le MyBook pour une utilisation Mac. Or, il me semble bien qu'il est déjà au format Mac, non ? Le fait que les logiciels préinstallés aient disparu indiquent bien un reformatage au moment où je l'ai pour la première fois connecté au Mini... D'ailleurs, en cliquant sur les informations du MyBook, le format mentionné est bien "Mac OS étendu". 

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Août 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à solutionner mon problème... Je vois dans la barre d'outils du Finder le logo "WD", qui correspond au Drive Manager, mais il n'indique que le niveau de remplissage du disque (ce qui est déjà pas mal). Par contre, je ne vois pas où se trouve la suite logicielle... :rose:

Et je n'arrive toujours pas à éteindre le MyBook, sauf en appuyant sur l'interrupteur situé au dos du DDE... 

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour aligner la mise sous tension / hors tension du DDE sur le démarrage ou l'extinction du mini, je lui en serais éternellement reconnaissant... jusqu'à demain au moins !


----------



## oldmachin (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai acheté ce disque et je ne suis pas content 
Il y a un système d'économie d'énergie qui fait qu'au bout de 10 minutes le disque se met en veille

Non seulement ce temps n'est pas réglable mais en plus ça pose problème en FireWire 400 le disque se déconnecte ...

Si j'écris ce message c'est pour savoir si la mise à jour du Firmware de sptembre 2008 va faire du bien ou pas 
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=111&sid=59&lang=fr

et si vous me conseillez d'installer leur pseudo driver...
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=111&sid=61&lang=fr

(moi perso la lumière qui indique l'utilisation du disque dur ne m'intéresse pas et j'ai entendu dire que ce driver était dur à desinstaller alors je m'abstiens !)



Ma question principale c'est de savoir si à vous aussi il vous est arrivé de voir ce Disque Dur se déconnecter au bout de 10 minutes ?


----------



## gregor.samsa (8 Octobre 2008)

oldmachin a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai acheté ce disque et je ne suis pas content
> Il y a un système d'économie d'énergie qui fait qu'au bout de 10 minutes le disque se met en veille
> 
> Non seulement ce temps n'est pas réglable mais en plus ça pose problème en FireWire 400 le disque se déconnecte ...
> ...



Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas testé le nouveau firmware mais qu'entends-tu par "déconnecter" ? Veux-tu dire que le disque se démonte et n'est plus visible sur le bureau ? Si c'est le cas, je n'ai pas constaté ce phénomène avec le mien...

Concernant leur driver, je ne pense pas que ce soit indispensable de l'installer, son apport étant plus que négligeable.


----------



## oldmachin (9 Octobre 2008)

gregor.samsa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas testé le nouveau firmware mais qu'entends-tu par "déconnecter" ? Veux-tu dire que le disque se démonte et n'est plus visible sur le bureau ? Si c'est le cas, je n'ai pas constaté ce phénomène avec le mien...
> 
> Concernant leur driver, je ne pense pas que ce soit indispensable de l'installer, son apport étant plus que négligeable.


Oui c'est bien ce que je voulais dire.

En fait je me demande si ce n'est pas mon système qui aurait un problème...

A part ça j'ai trouvé ça :

http://www.tuaw.com/2008/05/12/wd-mybook-updates-for-leopard-compatibility/2

c'est intéressant mais 

1) ça me fait flipper de mettre à jour le firmware parce que j'ai lu que ça pouvait faire planter le disque. Comment garantir qu'il n'y aura pas d'autre accès disque pendant la mise à jour ? C'est franchement pas une question facile je trouve ...

2) une fois le driver installé il reste toujours présent à l'oeil sous forme d'un menu.
Je me demande si ce n'est pas possible d'enlever ce menu avec un utilitaire...

Voilà où j'en suis, si vous avez des suggestions....


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai personnellement pas envie de me lancer dans un Maj de firmware sachant mon disque fonctionne bien et que ce n'a pas été évident (2 échanges chez WD...). 

En tout cas, ce que je peux dire, c'est que mon disque, même en apparente inactivité, est toujours présent sur le bureau. Il est donc anormal je pense qu'il se démonte après 10 min de veille.

S'il est encore sous garantie, je te conseille de la faire jouer...


----------



## oldmachin (9 Octobre 2008)

merci de ton aide gregor


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Octobre 2008)

De rien. Tu vas passer directement par le SAV de WD ou bien par le distributeur qui te l'a vendu ? Dans la première hypothèse, je te conseille vivement, une fois que tu leur auras renvoyé le disque (en suivant à la lettre leur procédure de retour produit), de les appeler pour accélérer la cadence. Je pourrai t'envoyer via MP le mail de la personne chez WD qui s'est occupée de mon dossier.


----------



## nemrod (14 Mars 2009)

Je voulais m'acheter le My Book® Studio Edition II :
http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/Products.asp?DriveID=410

A vous lire c'est pas forcement très fiable


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Je voulais m'acheter le My Book® Studio Edition II :
> http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/Products.asp?DriveID=410
> 
> A vous lire c'est pas forcement très fiable


J'ai le Studio Edition (1 To) et j'en suis très content.

Comme je l'ai indiqué précédemment :

1. Faire une sauvegarde des logiciels fourni sur un CD.
2. Se rendre chez WD pour enregistrer son disque et télécharger les mise à jour
3. Faire la mise à jour du firmware du disque
4. Installer les versions les plus récentes des logiciel (WD Drive Manager Mac et pilotes Turbo Mac)


----------



## nemrod (14 Mars 2009)

Oui j'ai lu ce que tu as écrit, mon point concerne le taux de mécontentement.

Sur la version 1 To, tu as du RAID aussi (2*500 Go) ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui j'ai lu ce que tu as écrit, mon point concerne le taux de mécontentement.
> 
> Sur la version 1 To, tu as du RAID aussi (2*500 Go) ?


J'ai le Studio Edition simple.

Le mécontentement... bof. La plupart des posts sur un forum ne sont pas pour dire "tout va bien". J'ai deux WD MyBook, un Edition Pro 500 Go et un Studio Edition 1 To. Le premier depuis novembre 2007 et le second depuis octobre 2008. Le seul problème que j'ai rencontré fut avec le Button Manager du Edition Pro, non compatible Leopard. Je n'ai plus d'indication de jauge... pas grave... c'est gadget. Le Studio fonction à merveille.

J'ai aussi deux disques LaCie... sans problème non plus (encore qu'il m'a fallu échanger le second car il faisait un bruit désagréable).

En ce moment, les disques WD ont des logiciels à jour (firmware de janvier 2009) et la gamme Studio est spécialement conçue pour Mac. Les plâtres ont été suffisamment essuyés, je pense que tu peux tenter l'aventure sans risque.

A noter toutefois : les disques WD MyBook récents ne peuvent booter sur PPC, même en FW.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A noter toutefois : les disques WD MyBook récents ne peuvent booter sur PPC, même en FW.



Bridge Prolific ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bridge Prolific ?



Non, c'est un choix technique de WD. J'ai laissé un lien quelque part sur le forum.

Les Bridges des MyBook sont des Oxford, de très bonne tenue puisque je peux brancher un deuxième disque en série sans avoir à mettre le premier sous tension. Aucun des problèmes ou limites que d'aucun rencontrent avec des produits issus de MacWay.


----------



## serik (14 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, moi je possede le wd my book studio 2 1to et j en suis tres satisfait. Par rapport aux anciens modele le mybook d'ancienne generation en 320go que je possede, je le trouve bien plus silencieux, de meuilleur qualité des plastiques et des meuilleur finition et un petit peu plus petit. Foncé sans hesiter, il est reconnu sans soucis sous mac dans la version en FW800


----------



## nemrod (16 Mars 2009)

Oui, il me tente pas mal 

Par principe, mais aussi vu son tarif, je regarde les concurrents, dont celui-ci:
http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11142

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## nemrod (17 Mars 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui, il me tente pas mal
> 
> Par principe, mais aussi vu son tarif, je regarde les concurrents, dont celui-ci:
> http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?pid=11142
> ...



Personne


----------



## nemrod (19 Mars 2009)

Je ne l'avais pas vu sur leur site, le LaCie est un NAS, il risque d'être plus bruyant qu'un simple DDE.


----------



## Gaffophone (4 Avril 2009)

Petite remontée de ce sujet parce que depuis aujourd'hui j'ai un MyBook Studio Edition II et il y a une chose qui me dérange, c'est qu'il s'arrête tout seul au bout d'un certain temps.

Or il se trouve que je compte m'en servir pour mes sauvegardes avec Time Machine et forcement ça ne marche pas de façon automatique.

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il y a moyen d'empêcher qu'il se coupe automatiquement ?

Petite précision: je l'ai branché en FireWire et comme je débute sur Mac, c'est la première fois que j'utilise ce genre de connectique... est-ce qu'il y aurait un lien ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gaffophone (4 Avril 2009)

Oubliez ma question, je viens de trouver la réponse : il suffisait d'aller régler l'option dans "Economiseur d'énergie" des Préférences Système.

Par contre j'ai une autre question : comme je ne connais rien au FireWire, comment savoir si je suis en 400 ou en 800 ?
Rien n'est précisé sur les câbles livrés avec le DD (en plus c'est la première fois que je vois ce genre de câbles) et dans les informations sous OS X, je ne trouve rien me donnant plus que FireWire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2009)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Oubliez ma question, je viens de trouver la réponse : il suffisait d'aller régler l'option dans "Economiseur d'énergie" des Préférences Système.
> 
> Par contre j'ai une autre question : comme je ne connais rien au FireWire, comment savoir si je suis en 400 ou en 800 ?
> Rien n'est précisé sur les câbles livrés avec le DD (en plus c'est la première fois que je vois ce genre de câbles) et dans les informations sous OS X, je ne trouve rien me donnant plus que FireWire.



Voici une prise mâle Fw 400 :





Et voici une Fw 800 :


----------



## Gaffophone (4 Avril 2009)

OK donc je suis bien en 800, merci


----------



## Gaffophone (8 Mai 2009)

Soyons fous, je remonte encore ce topic parce qu'il arrive encore que ce satané disque s'éteigne tout seul.

A la limite ça ne me dérangerait pas spécialement si on pouvait le réactiver sans être obligé d'aller appuyer sur le bouton derrière.

Par exemple avec mon autre MyBook ES de 500 Go branché en USB, je gère tout via le système: j'éjecte pour l'éteindre et pour le rallumer je lance l'utilitaire de disque, ça l'allume tout seul, je n'ai plus qu'à le sélectionner et cliquer sur "Monter" si je veux parcourir son contenu.

Pourquoi donc n'ai-je pas la même chose avec le MyBook Studio ? Serait-ce parce qu'il est branché en Firewire ?

Dans ce cas existerait-il un petit soft par exemple qui permettrait de gérer l'allumage/mise en veille des disques externes ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bou-cup (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

j'ai une question à propos d'un Mybook studio branché en firewire 800 et j'aimerai l'avis des possesseurs avant de le renvoyer à Western Digital.

*Est ce que vous aussi lorsque vous éteignez votre Mac le Mybook clignote lentement de toutes ses diodes toute la nuit ?* 

C'est normal ou c'est le mien qui déconne ?


----------



## Gaffophone (9 Juin 2009)

Gaffophone a dit:


> Soyons fous, je remonte encore ce topic parce qu'il arrive encore que ce satané disque s'éteigne tout seul.
> 
> A la limite ça ne me dérangerait pas spécialement si on pouvait le réactiver sans être obligé d'aller appuyer sur le bouton derrière.
> 
> ...



Up please


----------



## gagaktom (25 Juin 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question à propos d'un Mybook studio branché en firewire 800 et j'aimerai l'avis des possesseurs avant de le renvoyer à Western Digital.
> 
> ...



Même comportement (soucis?) pour moi..branché en FW800, il continu de clignoter toutes les 5 secondes. En USB, il s'éteint par contre totalement...

Je cherche toujours une solution..


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question à propos d'un Mybook studio branché en firewire 800 et j'aimerai l'avis des possesseurs avant de le renvoyer à Western Digital.
> 
> ...





gagaktom a dit:


> Même comportement (soucis?) pour moi..branché en FW800, il continu de clignoter toutes les 5 secondes. En USB, il s'éteint par contre totalement...
> 
> Je cherche toujours une solution..



WD a un SAV qui doit être joignable par mail, à mon avis, c'est à eux qu'il faut poser la question, mais honnêtement, il n'y a rien là qu'une prise multiple avec interrupteur ne puisse solutionner


----------



## Stoune (14 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de rebondir aussi sur ce topic, qui semble etre le plus complet a propos des disques WD My Book.

J'ai fait l'acquisition, avant hier, d'un beau WD Studio Edition II de 2To. Et hier soir, installation.
N'ayant pas besoin de performances énormes mais plus de sécurité pour mes données,  première action, changer la configuration RAID 0 pour du RAID1.
J'ouvre WD Raid Manager (icone wd qui se met en haut a droite vers le signal du wifi) et le disque apparait bien dans le logiciel.
Je sélectionne RAID1 HFS+ et clique sur configurer, pour valider le changement.
Opération réalisée sans soucis, hop je retourne dans finder et la, je vois DEUX disques qui s'appellent MyBook!
Le premier fait 980Go (le vrai MyBook) et le deuxieme fait 233Go et c'est la que je réalise que c'est mon AUTRE disque dur externe, qui était aussi connecté pendant la manip sur le RAID.

Résultat, WD Raid Manager m'a formaté mon autre disque externe en HFS+ aussi et a voulu essaye de faire un RAID avec lui. D'ou pour l'instant une perte pour moi de 220 Go de données!!!

Donc avis a tout les futurs acheteurs, quand vous faites une manip sur le RAID, DECONNECTER TOUT VOS AUTRES DD EXTERNES.

J'ai contacté le support WD par email, ils répondent très vite (dans l'heure pour moi), mais ils ne prennent pas en charge la récupération de données....
Juste ils m'ont fournis un lien vers leurs partenaires qui font ca a prix d'or, et le nom de quelques softs gratuits (qui tournent principalement que sous windows).
Donc rapidité du support, oui, efficacité, pour le coup, proche de 0.

Je test ce soir une recovery avec test disk, si ca en intéresse certain, je mettrais surement un feedback dans le week end.


----------



## nemrod (18 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> WD a un SAV qui doit être joignable par mail, à mon avis, c'est à eux qu'il faut poser la question, mais honnêtement, il n'y a rien là qu'une prise multiple avec interrupteur ne puisse solutionner



Des réponses à ces deux problèmes après appel au SAV ? Merci 

Edit:
Ce DDE est censé se mettre en veille, paramétrable, ou être démonté manuellement. Est-ce que le fait de le chainer à un impact sur cela ?

Est-il bruyant ? C'est pour un studio.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question à propos d'un Mybook studio branché en firewire 800 et j'aimerai l'avis des possesseurs avant de le renvoyer à Western Digital.
> 
> ...



as tu installe le pilote pour la jauge de remplissage ?

c'est peut etre ca 


est ce qu'il est silencieux?


----------



## bricbroc (23 Août 2009)

Sur le WD world édition, la veille du HD et les diodes sont gérées dans "Système>Avancés", comme suit :


----------



## nemrod (23 Août 2009)

bricbroc a dit:


> Sur le WD world édition, la veille du HD et les diodes sont gérées dans "Système>Avancés", comme suit :



Tu as un lien ?


----------



## bricbroc (23 Août 2009)

Page 58


----------



## nemrod (23 Août 2009)

bricbroc a dit:


> Page 58



Tu parlais d'une copie d'écran, pas de la documentation


----------



## bricbroc (23 Août 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Tu parlais d'une copie d'écran, pas de la documentation


D'un autre coté, si je te dis que la capture d'écran viens de mon interface web sur le WD disponible via cette adresse :
http://macbookabricbroc/?lang=fr

Tu ne seras pas plus avancé non plus


----------



## Karamazow (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je relance ce fil de discussion, car je suis intéressé par ce disque dur, et aussi par les feedback de celles et ceux qui ont le modèle MyBook Studio Edition I ou II.

Quels sont vos retours d'expériences en terme de :

- fiabilité
- bruit
- facilité de fonctionnement
- difficultés d'utilisation (bug ?)


Merci d'avance pour vos retours !


----------



## Gaffophone (8 Juillet 2010)

Et bien pour moi c'est simple:

- faible
- silencieux
- simple d'utilisation
- aucun bug à ce jour

Bref, il est branché sur mon iMac depuis le début, en RAID 1, et sert pour les backups Time Machine.
Il est si discret et efficace que j'en oublie presque que je l'ai, sauf quand je vais dans Time Machine pour récupérer un fichier.


----------



## Karamazow (15 Juillet 2010)

Merci Gaffophone !


----------



## claude 77 (15 Juillet 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Merci Gaffophone !


J'ai acheté un disque dur externe 2,5" Western Digital "My Passport  Studio" 320Go FireWire/USB2.0.
  Je l'ai connecté à mon Power Mac (sous Mac OS X version 10.4.11 &#8211;  Processeur : 2x867MHz Power PC G4).
  Il est monté sur le bureau, puis à l'aide de l'Utilitaire de disque,  je l'ai partitionné (3 partitions).
  Les 3 disques virtuels se sont affichés sur le bureau, et j'ai fait  des sauvegardes dans chacun d'eux, puis j'ai déconnecté le disque dur.
  Depuis lorsque je le connecte (sous USB ou FireWire) il ne monte plus  sur le bureau, l'Utilitaire de disque ne le voit plus, dito dans les  informations système.
  J'ai renvoyé le disque dur en garantie à Western Digital qui me l'a  échangé.
  Pensant que ce problème venait d'un défaut du disque, j'ai recommencé  la même opération et le résultat a été le même.
  Que faire pour récupérer ce disque dur ?


----------



## Pan (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je recherche le disque dur Western Digital My Book Studio LX (WDBACH0020HAL), mais je ne le trouve en vente nulle part en Europe. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider vu que les sites américains que j'ai visités ne livrent pas en Europe ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2010)

t'as pas du beaucoup chercher  :
http://recherche.dell.fr/1/2/19234-...terne-firewire-firewire-800-hi-speed-usb.html
http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/88831615/my-book-studio-wdbaaj0020hsl-disque-dur-null.html
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_externes/55758-My_Book_Studio_Edition_2_To.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00094200.html

Etc.


----------



## Pan (13 Septembre 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> t'as pas du beaucoup chercher  :
> http://recherche.dell.fr/1/2/19234-...terne-firewire-firewire-800-hi-speed-usb.html
> http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/88831615/my-book-studio-wdbaaj0020hsl-disque-dur-null.html
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques_durs_externes/55758-My_Book_Studio_Edition_2_To.html
> ...



Non, tes liens font référence au modèle classique (WDBAAJ0020HSL) et non au modèle LX (WDBACH0020HAL).


----------



## jembozzo (15 Septembre 2010)

je confirme que WD c'est de la daube


----------



## Pan (15 Septembre 2010)

jembozzo a dit:


> je confirme que WD c'est de la daube



Ah ? Pourquoi ? Qu'as-tu à me conseiller dans ce cas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2010)

jembozzo a dit:


> je confirme que WD c'est de la daube





Pan a dit:


> Ah ? Pourquoi ? Qu'as-tu à me conseiller dans ce cas ?



Quelle que soit la marque du disque que tu retiens, tu trouveras toujours un déçu pour te dire que c'est de la daube ! Ce qui est intéressant, c'est de compter les topics de ces déçus, et de comparer ce nombre à ce qu'on peut penser qu'il se vend de disque de la marque en question (c'est à dire, pour WD, probablement quelques centaines de milliers, pour la France) !


----------



## chacha95 (17 Juillet 2011)

Perso, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec les WD, contrairement aux LaCie.

J'en ai deux connectés à mon iMac actuellement. (mybook studio 1 tera et un autre de 2 teras)
Savez-vous où on peut acheter les nouveaux mybook studio ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> Perso, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec les WD, contrairement aux LaCie.



Peut être, mais si comme moi, tu étais obligé de regarder tout ce qui passe ici, tu saurais que les sujets à propos de problèmes avec les WD, sur ce forum, ben  ils sont bien plus nombreux que ceux avec les LaCie !


----------



## aribibi (17 Juillet 2011)

avec les WD externes j'ai toujours des problèmes de compatibilité avec OSX par contre en version interne ils sont fiables et rapides, enfin c'est mon expérience perso. Du coup j'achète les boitiers externes et je mets le type de disque qui m'intéresse en fonction de ce que je veux faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2011)

aribibi a dit:


> avec les WD externes j'ai toujours des problèmes de compatibilité avec OSX par contre en version interne ils sont fiables et rapides



Je ne parlais que des externes, dans tous les cas, le problème principal n'est pas le disque, mais le bridge qu'ils mettent dans le boîtier.


----------

